

Kim Dotcom can sue NZ Police and Spy agency, discovery of spy documents ordered - plasticgun
http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/digital-living/8044067/Dotcom-wins-right-to-sue-police-spy-agency

======
plasticgun
Yay for judicial independence.

